# Wellness Core vs. Orijen and Innovo Evo?



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I have heard some people say that Orijen and Innovo Evo are the top two dry food brands. Is Wellness Core worse (even a little bit), and, if so, why?


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wellness CORE is a fine grain-free kibble, but based on the protein content it appears to be a little lighter in meat than Orijen and Evo.

Wellness CORE -- 34%
Orijen Adult -- 40%
Evo -- 42%


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

i love wellness core ingredient wise, especialy the ocean formula, as i like the use of whitefiish. im not crazy about it being manufactured by american nutrition. thats my only complaint.


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

What's wrong with American Nutrition (sorry, I don't know very much about dog food manufacturers)?


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Also, I am a little concerned about these two ingredients: Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate. I looked them up and they are sometimes used as medication/supplements for humans, but they do have side-effects and can be harmful (to humans) over long-term use. Can anyone who is more familiar with these ingredients explain exactly what they are and why they are in dog food?


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

cochon said:


> Also, I am a little concerned about these two ingredients: Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate. I looked them up and they are sometimes used as medication/supplements for humans, but they do have side-effects and can be harmful (to humans) over long-term use. Can anyone who is more familiar with these ingredients explain exactly what they are and why they are in dog food?


These are commonly added for joint health.

The general consensus I've seen is that if your dog needs them (such as dogs with arthritis), there won't be enough in the food anyway; you'd need to supplement. I hadn't heard any indication that these are harmful to dogs in the quantities normally present in the food.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> i love wellness core ingredient wise, especialy the ocean formula, as i like the use of whitefiish. im not crazy about it being manufactured by american nutrition. thats my only complaint.


I am 100% in agreeance with Buddy :smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I love Orijen and I did love Evo. 

But Wellness Core is right up there. Seems to be a bit more expensive than the others...not much, but a bit more. 

All in all, we're probably debating Porsche vs. Ferrari in these type of discussions.


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

The only reason I ask is because I had a chance to buy Wellness Core for quite a bit cheaper than Orijen or Innovo Evo, so I went for it, and I just wanted to make sure I made the right choice.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

cochon said:


> The only reason I ask is because I had a chance to buy Wellness Core for quite a bit cheaper than Orijen or Innovo Evo, so I went for it, and I just wanted to make sure I made the right choice.


If your dog does well on it, it's a perfectly fine choice.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Core is fine, I beleive Orijen and Evo (PG blah) is a step higher


----------

